# DNP 12 days at 750mg



## emcewen (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've done dnp a handful of times and thought I'd throw in my first 750mg experience. DNP was crystal.

I started at 238 and this morning I'm 225. I've been able to work and sleep OK at 500mg. My appetite at 500mg is manageable too.

750 is an entirely different experience. I sleep 3-4 hours a night, a fan + two open windows while it's snowing outside doesn't make one damn difference. I sweat 24/7. Food cravings are through the roof. I would wake up every single night to eat candy/ice cream or a bowl of cereal.  I eat till I'm full and 20 minutes later I'm looking for candy. I can barely function at work, my breathing sounds like I weigh 900lbs.

I ate more candy in these 12 days than I have all year.

If I didn't have to work it would be worth it. My body changed every single day. I'd wake up with less and less love handle and more chest definition. I'm 100% depleted and flat, though.  Following basskillers carb up for post DNP. 

The purpose of my 750mg dose was to shed as much fat as possible before a new year's rave in Seattle. After Thanksgiving, birthdays and my anniversary, I put on about 20lbs of whooshy fat and water.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

Holy shit dude you really enjoy putting your body through the ringer lol


----------



## emcewen (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm gonna make this sack of crap do what I want 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Dec 22, 2016)

That's a lot of DNP lol.


----------



## emcewen (Dec 22, 2016)

Yep, not gonna do it again that's for fucking sure. The description of "feeling  like your dying" is extremely accurate. You can barely breathe and feel like you could fry an egg on your forehead.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's a pic few weeks after. Kinda leveled out to 231.






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Jan 25, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Jan 25, 2017)

I was more or less similar to the right pic when I started the DNP.






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 25, 2017)

Playing with fire man.

750 imo is not a safe dosage.  Be careful.  DNP very well known to cause long term effects that don't show up for years, especially at high dosages.

ie. vision issues, etc..


----------



## emcewen (Jan 25, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Playing with fire man.
> 
> 750 imo is not a safe dosage.  Be careful.  DNP very well known to cause long term effects that don't show up for years, especially at high dosages.
> 
> ie. vision issues, etc..


It's ok my friend, I know what I'm screwing with. 750 was overkill for sure your right. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Playing with fire man.
> 
> 750 imo is not a safe dosage. Be careful. DNP very well known to cause long term effects that don't show up for years, especially at high dosages.
> 
> ie. vision issues, etc..



This...

Losing 10 lbs before a rave is not worth losing your life over.  

And to be honest.. to run that risk and not even have abs... well its not a decision I would make anyway.


----------



## emcewen (Jan 25, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> This...
> 
> Losing 10 lbs before a rave is not worth losing your life over.
> 
> And to be honest.. to run that risk and not even have abs... well its not a decision I would make anyway.


I'm still alive and kicking . 750 is too high, something I won't do again. Everyone makes their own decisions and I'm just sharing my experience. As for abs, I'm not betting on them coming in to any great extent. I used to be 330lbs and my stomach skin has never been cooperative since.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2017)

emcewen said:


> I'm still alive and kicking . 750 is too high, something I won't do again. Everyone makes their own decisions and I'm just sharing my experience. As for abs, I'm not betting on them coming in to any great extent. I used to be 330lbs and my stomach skin has never been cooperative since.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Well props, if you used to be 330.. that's hard work.  

Just stay safe man.


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 26, 2017)

The problem is the shit works but it's so bad for you!!!


----------



## emcewen (Jan 26, 2017)

Rossman302 said:


> The problem is the shit works but it's so bad for you!!!


If you can stave of cravings nothing can touch it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2017)

emcewen said:


> If you can stave of cravings nothing can touch it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Dude next time run at a lower dose with tren - say 300:300 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## emcewen (Jan 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude next time run at a lower dose with tren - say 300:300
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


500 with a low dose tren/mast/test cut blend  seemed to give me the best results. 

Also for anyone curious, I ate around 90-100g of carbs per day, the fatloss seemed to be much greater than eating isometric.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## testboy (Mar 4, 2017)

I love dnp but at 200mgs/day.

Least sides. Good results.


----------



## DaPulse (Feb 23, 2020)

I know this is old but where did all the DNP sources go? DM me if there is a good source.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah, it's old.


----------

